# Spade-tastic



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets Eat!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hells yeah


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

They any good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

knot enough said:


> They any good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes Sir, just cut the little red out and it's all good white meat. Fired/baked/broiled all good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em PD!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Couple of the biggest ones.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats some huge spades!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------

